# fog lights



## cooleric2000 (Aug 30, 2010)

How do you think Angel Eye projector fog lights would look?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Not sure how you'll fit angel eyes AND projectors in the fog area. Maybe projectors, but not both.


----------



## Bittner26 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think if you put angle eyes with the stock hallogen lamps, that would look stupid IMO. idk personally, I think angle eyes belong on BMW's and Audi's and other similar cars....not an Altima.

Again, my opinion. I think your money could be spent better in other places


----------

